

Apple just updated without asking and locked my iPhone - OmleteDuFromage

Just minutes ago, my iPhone 5 just updated itself without asking, and it got locked with an &quot;Activation Error: This device is not registered as part of the iPhone developer Program.&quot;. I was still using the ios7 beta 3, and it is&#x2F;was registered. Why and how the hell is apple doing shit like this without any prompt?
======
spicyj
It's always been the case that iOS _betas_ expire and that you need to always
install the latest version.

~~~
autodidakto
And the betas prompt you to update. But after the last beta (which was the 7.0
GM), update checks within Settings and within iTunes said "you're up to date".
Never was there any hint that there was a problem. Furthermore, the cryptic
errors hiding the inability of updating to "stock" firmware, requiring a
recovery mode restore (despite the last beta being the GM) makes it much more
frustrating.

------
slater
Did you read the beta TOS? I'm not an iOS developer, but I'll bet you a dollar
there's some vague language in there that allows this. Not defending Apple
(well, not too much), but I doubt they updated your stuff illegally. Which
also answers your other question - if the device had WiFi or any other sort of
data access, you probably gave it permission to do updates over the air when
accepting the TOS. Or, maybe it was timebombed, as most commercial beta
software is.

~~~
OmleteDuFromage
Even if I overlook the auto-update part, the phone is still locked, and I
don't seem to me able to restore it in iTunes. Hopefully DFU + restore will
work.

------
roflcopta
>> be dev >> does not know that it expires. >> face palm.png >> DFU the phone

------
acallaghan
This same thing happened to me - I searched Twitter to find a few having the
same problem, but not enough for it to be everyone. It makes sense for it to
be linked to the developer program for iOS 7 betas, as I'm on one too.

------
autodidakto
My iphone 4s was running the iOS7 betas. The last update was the GM beta and
it never asked to update again (apparently 7.0.2 has been out)?

I was listening to a podcast and the audio was still playing when it locked my
screen and demanded activation. Trying to activate, it says "can't connect to
servers". Connected to itunes, it says "this software is out of date...".
Backup, sync, and restore both give "cannot connect to iphone" messages. I'm
currently downloading the 7.0.2 firmware on a 1mbit connection (3 hours to
go!) and hoping a DFU boot and alt+restore will work.

Last time I run my podcasts on a device that can disable itself.

Edit: Twitter complaints here:

[https://twitter.com/search?q=iphone%20activation&src=typd&f=...](https://twitter.com/search?q=iphone%20activation&src=typd&f=realtime)

Judging by the amount, I don't think it's a few devs having this problem.

Edit2: Booting to DFU or Recovery mode seems to let you start the restore
process. Clicking on restore didn't give the same "can't connect to iphone"
error, but oddly said it was going to download 6.1.3 for me. Good sign that
alt+restore will work.

~~~
rstoner
Same problems. Please report back if the update was successful.

~~~
autodidakto
EDIT: People are the bigger disccusion thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6502756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6502756))
are saying that it's possible to update without deleting/restore by
downloading the ipsw and alt+click the "check for updates button".

\--- Original: \--- Booting to recovery mode
([http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1808](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1808)) and
clicking restore will download the 7.0.2 firmware (no need to alt+restore),
wipe the phone, and update to 7.0.2

I was getting offered 6.1.3 and not 7.0.2 because my itunes wasn't updated to
11.1+.

Before booting to recovery mode, copy over your camera roll with image
capture/aperture/iphoto just in case your latest backup (iCloud or iTunes)
isn't up to date.

------
plorkyeran
iOS 7 beta 3 expired August 29. It should not be surprising that continuing to
run a beta version long after it's supposed to stop working will lead to
things breaking.

------
OmleteDuFromage
Also, interesting to note how this post went from the front page & top of the
ask page, to nowhere to be found instantly.

------
X4
I upvoted, because I find it funny and the blame is on us, because we don't
complain about mad enough.

Apple just goes along with this, like with many other "technical errors", do
you sincerly believe that it's technical error that they collect data of every
move you do and sync it with itunes, or that they accept nothing but credit
cards, or that they update your phone without asking, or even remove an app
that you bought? I could find references to each of these claims, but it's not
worth it, because you decide.

But don't get me wrong, as much as I was amused by this, I'm that much sorry
for you too on the other side. Because you dear Hackerfriend are getting
treated like shit [1] by Apple so much that even cartoons start joking about
it. The bad thing is that you can't do much about it other than buying into
the other "do not evil" Android phone.

––

[1] [http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s15e01-humance...](http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s15e01-humancentipad)

~~~
aaronem
I'd have thought HN was above this sort of childishness. What a shame.

~~~
slater
Downvote and move on. Conspiracy theorists gonna conspire...

